# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 680 Listed for Pre-Order



## btarunr (Mar 17, 2012)

Here comes one of the first online-store listings of the GeForce GTX 680. Branded by ZOTAC, this GTX 680 is listed on Dutch online-store ComCom.nl, for 426.20€ excluding taxes, and 507.18€ including it. The store is accepting orders, stating that it will begin shipping in 2-5 weeks. There's practically no quantity limit, so those picking four cards for 4-way SLI, can step right up. The ComCom listing doesn't reveal much about the card, except its clock speeds of 1006 MHz (core), 6008 MHz (memory effective), 2 GB memory amount, and display connectivity that includes two DVI, and one each of HDMI and DisplayPort. "In winkelwagentje" is Dutch for "Add to cart". Find the listing here.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Mar 17, 2012)

Many Thanks to NHKS for the tip.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2012)

it's nice to kinda see the price.


----------



## radrok (Mar 17, 2012)

Let the waterblocks roll out!!!


----------



## starstarman (Mar 17, 2012)

This whole new generation no matter AMD or Nvidia there is no performance/price gain at all.


----------



## imitation (Mar 17, 2012)

It seems like Nvidia is leaking one bit of information after another, just to keep HD7970-buyers holding off. I guess so far it's working pretty well as we've been seeing at least two posts a day about the 680 on TPU for the last two weeks


----------



## okidna (Mar 17, 2012)

imitation said:


> It seems like Nvidia is leaking one bit of information after another, just to keep HD7970-buyers holding off. I guess so far it's working pretty well as we've been seeing at least two posts a day about the 680 on TPU for the last two weeks



And AMD started to instructing all board partners to send out any overclocked 7970 edition to reviewers. Diverting interest from 680 and blurring 7970 vs 680 performance comparison.  

You'll see in a couple of days, more OCed 7970 reviews will pop-up. 
At least one of AMD' fanboy sites already did that.


----------



## sic_doni (Mar 17, 2012)

is it HDMI or mini HDMI that kepler use for HD connection...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2012)

sic_doni said:


> is it HDMI or mini HDMI that kepler use for HD connection...



four display outputs - dual DVI, HDMI and DisplayPort. <-- taken from: http://www.techpowerup.com/162272/New-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-680-Pictures-Hit-The-Web.html


----------



## sic_doni (Mar 17, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> four display outputs - dual DVI, HDMI and DisplayPort. <-- taken from: http://www.techpowerup.com/162272/New-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-680-Pictures-Hit-The-Web.html



thanks mate 

aishhh...my mini HDMI cable can't be used for kepler then 




okidna said:


> http://i.imgur.com/nWG6F.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/aQmuA#6n7nC



teng qyu om...heheh


----------



## okidna (Mar 17, 2012)

sic_doni said:


> is it HDMI or mini HDMI that kepler use for HD connection...









http://imgur.com/a/aQmuA#6n7nC


----------



## amdftw (Mar 17, 2012)

Refresh the picture, price moved to 513,3 euro...
It will be more expensive and more expensive...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2012)

sic_doni said:


> thanks mate
> 
> aishhh...my mini HDMI cable can't be used for kepler then
> 
> ...



ur welcome sic_doni and look at the pic okidna posted and u will see the connectors ^^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2012)

imitation said:


> It seems like Nvidia is leaking one bit of information after another, just to keep HD7970-buyers holding off. I guess so far it's working pretty well as we've been seeing at least two posts a day about the 680 on TPU for the last two weeks



I just got my 7970 and waterblock for it in the mail like 4 days ago, so it's not working as well as you might think  Remember even a 7950 is $450, you aren't going to see a ton of posts about people tossing down on cards like that, most people will be after 7870's and such.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 17, 2012)

God bless the power of marketing a certain GPU, NVIDIA...


----------



## bogami (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes this price is huge for midlle class grafic procesor GK104 wich should be in 250€ price range.
This pre-order is not for GK100 or GK110 model card !!!AMD start selling AMD 7870 for 350€ wich has midle class GPU procesor on and is 100€ over the prices for this class!  
They trying to increase prices for 28 nm GPU's .nVidia still dont care if design cards get 
back motherboard slot with liquid collers block or not .AMD have  this design for few years. 
I cant wait to see preformance of this card and next GK100 or GK110 model.


----------



## kajson (Mar 17, 2012)

I am Dutch, and looking at prices of stuff constantly, and I can tell you this isnt a website I had ever heard of, from the other prices I saw, they arent very representable on average. So I wouldnt read everything into that price, it's not our local newegg or something. 
Their selection of gfx cards isnt that large either.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2012)

"Middle class" - You all need to get that out of your head. It PERFORMS like the 7970 so IT IS a high end GPU. I never heard these complaints when the 480 came out... just that, "oh its a failure, it doesnt have the 512c like we all thought". Not hearing that this time around even though its a strikingly similar case to me.

Blame AMD. Blame them for not coming out with something to FORCE Nvidia's hand in to putting out the supposed monster. Dont blame Nvidia for being a for profit organization. From a business standpoint this is genius if you ask me. They should have the headroom to compete with pricing too in case AMD lowers theirs. So in the end, this should all benefit consumers.


----------



## blibba (Mar 17, 2012)

okidna said:


> And AMD started to instructing all board partners to send out any overclocked 7970 edition to reviewers. Diverting interest from 680 and blurring 7970 vs 680 performance comparison.
> 
> You'll see in a couple of days, more OCed 7970 reviews will pop-up.
> At least one of AMD' fanboy sites already did that.



HH is an AMD fanboy site?

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1339/pg14/nvidia-geforce-gtx-560-ti-448-cores-graphics-card-review-conclusion.html

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1207/pg14/asus-matrix-gtx-580-platinum-graphics-card-review-conclusion.html

On an Asus GTX580: "The best just got better."

They're just very lenient reviewers all round.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 17, 2012)

Exactly why do you have to label them a fanboi site? AMD did drastically change the way gpus work and how the cores go with graphics core next. New architecture, so we will see how things plan out. You cannot sit here and tell me Nvidia just through some shit together in the last month after AMD released the 7XXX series.


----------



## bogami (Mar 17, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> "Middle class" - You all need to get that out of your head. It PERFORMS like the 7970 so IT IS a high end GPU. I never heard these complaints when the 480 came out... just that, "oh its a failure, it doesnt have the 512c like we all thought". Not hearing that this time around even though its a strikingly similar case to me.
> 
> Blame AMD. Blame them for not coming out with something to FORCE Nvidia's hand in to putting out the supposed monster. Dont blame Nvidia for being a for profit organization. From a business standpoint this is genius if you ask me. They should have the headroom to compete with pricing too in case AMD lowers theirs. So in the end, this should all benefit consumers.



This is middle class ! If AMD is not up to the job i canot help ! And about profit ,best models always have bin priced from 500€ to 600€ and this is not best model ,i hope you can afford.Most people  dont !GTX680 is just the name based on GK-104 procesor


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 17, 2012)

If it cost like a high end, and performs like a high end...
Then its a freaking high-end card.
it doesn't matter if the core is KG104 or BS104 or FU104...
Want better cards from NVIDIA? guess u'll have to wait for another high-end carrying the name GTX700


----------



## symmetrical (Mar 17, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> If it cost like a high end, and performs like a high end...
> Then its a freaking high-end card.
> it doesn't matter if the core is KG104 or BS104 or FU104...
> Want better cards from NVIDIA? guess u'll have to wait for another high-end carrying the name GTX700



^Agreed.

I don't see why people are trying to treat it like it's a mid-range card when we know for damn sure it's going to be $549-$599.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> If it cost like a high end, and performs like a high end...
> Then its a freaking high-end card.
> it doesn't matter if the core is KG104 or BS104 or FU104...
> Want better cards from NVIDIA? guess u'll have to wait for another high-end carrying the name GTX700





symmetrical said:


> ^Agreed.
> 
> I don't see why people are trying to treat it like it's a mid-range card when we know for damn sure it's going to be $549-$599.


+1




bogami said:


> This is middle class ! If AMD is not up to the job i canot help ! And about profit ,best models always have bin priced from 500€ to 600€ and this is not best model ,i hope you can afford.Most people  dont !GTX680 is just the name based on GK-104 procesor


Like I said, you are going to have to get over the fact that you think its a midrange card because of its core. It may not be the GK110 or w/e the Nvidia monster is supposed to be. And it may be a 'mid-range' core. But the fact that it PERFORMS like a high end card means it IS an high end card, which means it will cost around its competitors high end card. I mentioned before in another thread, I bet that have some pricing headroom if AMD plays that game. It will be easier to respond to the market with less impact to the business.

If it had the GK110 core but performed WORSE than 7970, would you expect it to come in at $550 JUST because it has that core in it :shadedshu ? That is your logic. Pricing is partially based on performance, there is no escaping that.


----------



## NHKS (Mar 17, 2012)

symmetrical said:


> ^Agreed.
> 
> I don't see why people are trying to treat it like it's a mid-range card when we know for damn sure it's going to be $549-$599.



I see why u say this, since GTX680 performs like high-end it 'should' be high end.. but.. what defines high-end? the name GTX680, competitor's performance(7970) or the chip used inside.. since AMD TahitiXT(HD7970) is comparable to GK104, it does not mean GK104 is the 'actual' high-end... according to nvidia's Kepler line-up, GK100 should have been the 'actual' high-end..but there is no denying, it probably has yield problems and it is convenient for nvidia to substitute it with GK104.. 

that's why ppl who were expecting the actual GK100, are referring to GTX680 as mid-range.. 
if GK100 existed now inside 680, sure it would have costed around 600$, but GK104 would have been used inside 660 which would make it difficult for nvidia to demand high prices(>500$).. we are not happy that price is being set based on the name 680 just becos the performance is like 7970

as consumers, it is not unfair to expect the best out of a new/updated architecture & smaller 28 node.. the performance/$ jump from Fermi-Kepler *could* have been larger.... 
but it did not happen this time and so gk104 will be 680.. no changing that and u win the debate


UPDATE: the original link listing the Zotac GTX680 has been removed.. dont ask me why


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 17, 2012)

Think of it as a mid-range chip in a high-end card.


----------



## thematrix606 (Mar 17, 2012)

kajson said:


> I am Dutch, and looking at prices of stuff constantly, and I can tell you this isnt a website I had ever heard of, from the other prices I saw, they arent very representable on average. So I wouldnt read everything into that price, it's not our local newegg or something.
> Their selection of gfx cards isnt that large either.



I don't know, they sell the gtx580 for around 400 euro, which is pretty average. 500 euro for the gtx680 seems right.


----------



## TC-man (Mar 17, 2012)

NHKS said:


> UPDATE: the original link listing the Zotac GTX680 has been removed.. dont ask me why



It said it's sold out. And something like find the successor of this product via the search function on the upper left screen.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 17, 2012)

The rolls seem to be reversed on this.


Used to be Nvidia = Big Block,AMD = Small block

Nv had all memory bandwidth and brute force.

AMD always did more for less,Less memory bandwidth Hotter clocks.


Now it seems the rolls have reversed to me.


Let the drag races BEGIN!!!!!!!


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 17, 2012)

Uh... no they didn't, NVIDIA just decided that their GTX660Ti segment card should be GTX680 and fu*ked everybody up


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2012)

OneCool said:


> The rolls seem to be reversed on this.
> 
> 
> Used to be Nvidia = Big Block,AMD = Small block
> ...



less memory srsly their HD 7950/7970 got 3gigs and the GTX 680 got 2gigs if u say that AMD got less there i think u need a calculator


----------



## Rylan (Mar 17, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> less memory srsly their HD 7950/7970 got 3gigs and the GTX 680 got 2gigs if u say that AMD got less there i think u need a calculator


What in the world did you just type?


----------



## OneCool (Mar 17, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Uh... no they didn't, NVIDIA just decided that their GTX660Ti segment card should be GTX680 and fu*ked everybody up




You say no but then spell out what i just said?  

Ok.......


----------



## theeldest (Mar 17, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> "Middle class" - You all need to get that out of your head. It PERFORMS like the 7970 so IT IS a high end GPU. I never heard these complaints when the 480 came out... just that, "oh its a failure, it doesnt have the 512c like we all thought". Not hearing that this time around even though its a strikingly similar case to me.
> 
> Blame AMD. Blame them for not coming out with something to FORCE Nvidia's hand in to putting out the supposed monster. Dont blame Nvidia for being a for profit organization. From a business standpoint this is genius if you ask me. They should have the headroom to compete with pricing too in case AMD lowers theirs. So in the end, this should all benefit consumers.



Don't blame either of them for their prices. As a business, it's in their best interest to charge as much as people are willing to pay for a card.

Besides, they're both on the same track. Initial 28nm release is smaller chip than final release on 40nm. Gives better yields. The second gen 28nm will (i predict) bump back up to larger chips for the 700 series and 8000 series.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 17, 2012)

blibba said:


> HH is an AMD fanboy site?



The devils in the details...
Example:
AMD card review in comparison with Nvidia card....Nvidia card tested with PhysX on High preset 
Not quite an apples-to-apples comparison I would have thought.

A better indicator would be sites whose reviews bounce between different games, resolutions, game i.q. and choice of (r)etail outlets for pricing quotes depending on what card/manufacturer is being reviewed. I can think of at least one site where the product being reviewed would be credited with a price from a large outlet like Newegg inclusive of MIR, while it's review competition is price quoted according to one of the most expensive etail outlets available.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 17, 2012)

Double post- soz


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 17, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> The devils in the details...
> Example:
> AMD card review in comparison with Nvidia card....Nvidia card tested with PhysX on High preset
> Not quite an apples-to-apples comparison I would have thought.



They should really drop Physx support. What is crazy is in Batman Arkham City the GTX 580 gets less than half the frame rate with Physx enabled. Just goes to show what a worthless gimmick it is.

Edit typo 580*. I sit very far from the monitor indeed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> They should really drop Physx support. What is crazy is in Batman Arkham City the GTX 680 gets less than half the frame rate with Pysx enabled. Just goes to show what a worthless gimmick it is.



Are you blind? That review above is a GTX580. Not a 680. Also Batman Arkham city uses the old Physx version that wasn't very good performance wise. Also PhysX in itself isn't a gimmick it is as of right now the only physics engine with effects that are in real time, rather then simulated or placed in like most games using Havok.


----------



## Steevo (Mar 18, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Are you blind? That review above is a GTX580. Not a 680. Also Batman Arkham city uses the old Physx version that wasn't very good performance wise. Also PhysX in itself isn't a gimmick it is as of right now the only physics engine with effects that are in real time, rather then simulated or placed in like most games using Havok.



http://www.nvidia.fr/object/physx_knowledge_base.html



Cooking.


Read
Comprehend
Post


In a highly "optimized"game 50+% of physx are prerendred or precalculated to be rendered with the correct resolution later, or during game level loads.

Google

physxcooking.dll


----------



## Marv (Mar 18, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> less memory srsly their HD 7950/7970 got 3gigs and the GTX 680 got 2gigs if u say that AMD got less there i think u need a calculator



I think you need to read - he quite clearly said memory *bandwidth* - IE: this new card from Nvidia is on a 256 bit wide memory bus, like the 5870 and 6970, whereas the 480 and 580 had 384 bit wide buses. Now the 7970 is at 384 bit, more like Nvidia's previous cards (GTX570 is 384 too) and the GTX680 is at 256.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 18, 2012)

Marv said:


> (GTX570 is 384 too)


Close. 
GTX 570 is 320


----------



## Nkd (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL, this is not high end? If it costs 500+ it is high end, and you can not convince me otherwise. You gonna come here and tell me that it is a mid range card just because it is based on gk104? That is a fanboy mentality. I will believe it is a mid range card when nvidia prices it like a midrange. You think Ati is not going to have anything up their sleeve when gtx 780 comes out? If you think so than you clearly are not thinking straight. This is a never ending cycle.


----------



## bill_d (Mar 18, 2012)

reviewers should peel off the stickers to see if it says gtx 660 underneath


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nkd said:


> LOL, this is not high end? If it costs 500+ it is high end, and you can not convince me otherwise. You gonna come here and tell me that it is a mid range card just because it is based on gk104? That is a fanboy mentality. I will believe it is a mid range card when nvidia prices it like a midrange. You think Ati is not going to have anything up their sleeve when gtx 780 comes out? If you think so than you clearly are not thinking straight. This is a never ending cycle.



I sense a disturbance.....

AMD fanboy?

Saying that people who thing the GK104 is mid range is fanboyism, even though its following suit with the GF104 which was mid range, and then saying that we think that AMD wont have anything to respond with the 780, is fanboy mentality.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2012)

Think of it as the best you're going to get right now and you're going to pay for it.  That being said, the site listed in the article is charging less for Kepler then they are for 7970's.


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 18, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Think of it as a mid-range chip in a high-end card.



The GTX 680 is a mid-range card?  I always thought the x80s were at the high end. This card performs at HD 7970 levels!! If this "midrange" cost $500 or whatever the conversion is, how much will the fabled GTX 685 cost?  $750?!


----------



## Nihilus (Mar 18, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I sense a disturbance.....
> 
> AMD fanboy?
> 
> Saying that people who thing the GK104 is mid range is fanboyism, even though its following suit with the GF104 which was mid range, and then saying that we think that AMD wont have anything to respond with the 780, is fanboy mentality.



Hahaha yeah it really is pathetic.  Apparently Nvidia has a 'GTX 685' or whatever right around the corner to destroy everything, yet it's the HD 7970 that has proven it's overclocking strength and could easily be bumped up into a new HD 7980.  

But wait - GTX 780 will own everything!!!  No way ATi will release an HD 8790, though


----------



## guerco (Mar 18, 2012)

*Nvidia vs AMD?*

Who gives a shit if I can play a game with 5 or 10 more frames per second, as long as its playable with this generation's or previous generations graphics cards? Why did everyone forget about nvidia's and then ati's price fixing scandal? which they sedaled with the plaintiffs out of court a couple of years ago. These two companies are reaping all the benefits of all you're ignorance. Stop wasting your money. I wish their was a third company in the mix. Then we'd see some fair prices and more innovation.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 18, 2012)

guerco said:


> Who gives a shit if I can play a game with 5 or 10 more frames per second, as long as its playable with this generation's or previous generations graphics cards? Why did everyone forget about nvidia's and then ati's price fixing scandal? which they sedaled with the plaintiffs out of court a couple of years ago. These two companies are reaping all the benefits of all you're ignorance. Stop wasting your money. I wish their was a third company in the mix. Then we'd see some fair prices and more innovation.



I think some people would roll you up in a carpet and throw you off a bridge before they give up video games haha


----------



## Shurakai (Mar 18, 2012)

Nihilus said:


> The GTX 680 is a mid-range card?  I always thought the x80s were at the high end. This card performs at HD 7970 levels!! If this "midrange" cost $500 or whatever the conversion is, how much will the fabled GTX 685 cost?  $750?!



Personally I think Nvidia should've just went ahead with their original plan and released this GK104 as the 660, but no, they noticed it performed on par with the 7970 so they decided to rename it 680 and price it accordingly. Sad really, that would've really shook AMD off their current early release throne and caused one hell of a price war.

Dunno about anyone else but I like seeing the companies topple each other over and over.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anyone said anything about who is making Nvidias GDDR5? 

Just curious


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 18, 2012)

Hynix H5GQ2H24MFR-R0C - the same memory chips that the HD 7970 uses.  

[source: 17th image]


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2012)

Shurakai said:


> Personally I think Nvidia should've just went ahead with their original plan and released this GK104 as the 660, but no, they noticed it performed on par with the 7970 so they decided to rename it 680 and price it accordingly. Sad really, that would've really shook AMD off their current early release throne and caused one hell of a price war.
> 
> Dunno about anyone else but I like seeing the companies topple each other over and over.



I'm pretty sure that both Nvidia and AMD discuss these things with each other.


----------



## Rylan (Mar 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure that both Nvidia and AMD discuss these things with each other.



Let's hope not.  Price fixing tends to be frowned upon by the DOJ.


----------



## sc (Mar 18, 2012)

Rylan said:


> Let's hope not.  Price fixing tends to be frowned upon by the DOJ.



You realize that your DOJ is useless as both AMD and Nvidia are global companies and US is just another market, not even the biggest for profits.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 18, 2012)

sc said:


> You realize that your DOJ is useless as both AMD and Nvidia are global companies and US is just another market, not even the biggest for profits.



It's also frowned upon by the ITC, that doesn't mean it doesn't happen though.


----------



## Rylan (Mar 18, 2012)

xenocide said:


> It's also frowned upon by the ITC, that doesn't mean it doesn't happen though.



True enough.


----------



## Rylan (Mar 19, 2012)

sc said:


> You realize that your DOJ is useless as both AMD and Nvidia are global companies and US is just another market, not even the biggest for profits.



The DOJ here is useless? That's ripe.  Look at what they were able to pull off on Megaupload, and Megaupload isn't even based in the US like both AMD and Nvidia are.  Another example it the DOJ prosecution of non-US based companies in the LCD price fixing suits.

The US DOJ has very far reaching capabilities whether we like it or not.


----------

